# Parts for skyline



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Is there any of you out there that need/want parts for any of the skylines or badging for an infinity. PLEASE dont start emailing me asking me for stuff. Post your stuff here and I will see what I can do! Later. Jayy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

correction- Email me your thoughts
[email protected]


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

where are you located and what do you do for a living?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

*about me.*

I am in okinawa japan and I am a US Marine.


----------

